# DIY Hitch Installation



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 5, 2013)

Who has done this and how did it go?
I've installed hitches on 3 vehicles each with various degrees of difficulty.
First was a 1988 Porsche 924S, It needed 4 holes drilled but took less then an hour.
Second was a 2007 Toyota Prius, This was the easiest just unbolt 2 shipping / tie down brackets and bolt on the hitch.
The third was last night a 2014 Subaru Outback my brother just bought. This one was the hardest, after removing the muffler (2 bolts and 2 rubber hangers) it needed to have 2 existing holes in the frame opened up to allow the mounting bolts and backing plates to be inserted. Open up the holes took about 20 mins each with a grinding wheel and dremmel tool. You then hang the hitch from 2 other existing holes in the frame and drill 2 new holes in the frame with a 17/32" drill bit (good luck finding that size bit) I used a 1/2" step bit b/c it passed through the bolt holes in the hitch but if you want after you make the 1/2" hole you can drop the hitch and open up the holes with a 9/16" bit. Then it was just a matter of bolting up the hitch and reinstalling the muffler. 
The wiring is very easy on the outback just one easy to get to connector and it was done.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 6, 2013)

I do this for a living now. Subaru outback is fairly simple......trust me, there are some that are much harder. Good job on getting it done.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 7, 2013)

I've done and/or helped friends do a few over the years. It really depends on the class hitch you're installing, what vehicle you're installing it on, and in some cases, the brand of the hitch. Not all hitches are created equal and some "kits" are more complete than others, or are easier to install because of the method or location they were designed to use to attach.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 7, 2013)

JMichael said:


> I've done and/or helped friends do a few over the years. It really depends on the class hitch you're installing, what vehicle you're installing it on, and in some cases, the brand of the hitch. Not all hitches are created equal and some "kits" are more complete than others, or are easier to install because of the method or location they were designed to use to attach.


Very true!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336032#p336032 said:


> JMichael » Sat Dec 07, 2013 9:29 am[/url]"]I've done and/or helped friends do a few over the years. It really depends on the class hitch you're installing, what vehicle you're installing it on, and in some cases, the brand of the hitch. Not all hitches are created equal and some "kits" are more complete than others, or are easier to install because of the method or location they were designed to use to attach.


It was a "Curt" brand hitch and it came with everything but the 17/32" drill bit. The hidden hitch and draw-tite hitch have a longer mounting flange that use the 2 existing holes in the frame. You will need a 1 1/8" hole saw to make the access hole into the frame which would be easier then grinding the existing hole larger.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Dec 8, 2013)

I have made modified and installed many hitches over the years. I used to work in a body shop and got all the bent ones off rear ended vehicles and put them on all kinds of cars and trucks, even a ford tempo one time. Now that I am older and wiser I just buy a pre-made ready to fit model usually from Curt. Installed one on my 2012 1500 Ram this last year, very simple. Next in line is the wifes 2012 nissan Altima will be a little more involved, drop exhaust, open up a couple holes in the frame rails and snake in the mounting plates. Hope it goes fast, will only hold our bike rack so not much weight on it.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 8, 2013)

That Nissan is fairly easy. Get some fish wires to pull the bolts and plates through the frame, makes life real simple!


----------



## DrNip (Dec 8, 2013)

2011 Kia Sportage was over all a breeze. The hitch holes didn't quite line up with the holes in the frame. I had to bore out one set of holes to allow the hitch to install. The wiring harness was more of a chore.


----------



## fish devil (Dec 8, 2013)

:twisted: I've done three jeeps over the years. They are super easy to mount. Use existing holes with the Hidden Hitch brand. Get the T-connectors for the lights.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Dec 9, 2013)

A Porsche and a Prius. Alex, I'll take "what are the two least likely vehicles to be seen pulling a boat trailer for $200" :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336163#p336163 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » Mon Dec 09, 2013 9:48 am[/url]"]A Porsche and a Prius. Alex, I'll take "what are the two least likely vehicles to be seen pulling a boat trailer for $200" :LOL2:


The Porsche was raced in scca parking lot events. The trailer it was pulling had racing tires, tools and a canopy. Once or twice it did move my 1436 jon boat.
The Prius towed my 1968 14' StarCraft Falcon 200 miles from Green bay Wi to home. The mileage did drop a little but it was no problem.
Mostly it's used to tow a 4x8 utility trailer to pick up thing to large to fit inside. 
Sorry no pictures of either.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 9, 2013)

I've done a few Toyota trucks and 4Runners but the most fun was my 1993 Camaro Z28 Indy 500 Pace Car and then I put the same hitch on my 2000 Camaro SS. I still have that hitch since I figure I will probably get another Camaro some day (I've been through 25-30 so far).


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have done several, the jeep wrangler I had was by far the easiest


----------



## fender66 (Dec 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336163#p336163 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » Yesterday, 09:48[/url]"]A Porsche and a Prius. Alex, I'll take "what are the two least likely vehicles to be seen pulling a boat trailer for $200" :LOL2:



Never say Never...... :LOL2:


----------



## nlester (Dec 10, 2013)

I have found etrailer.com a good resource for trailer hitches at good prices with quick delivery. Mine have included some special tools for installation that you might not have laying around the house, like wires with coils for bolts, so you can pull bolts through the frame and into a hole where you can bolt on the hitch.

They have install videos for most of there hitches by year and model of vehicle. Here are links for sample videos for a hitch and the wiring harness for some Subaru Outback wagons. 

https://www.etrailer.com/tv-install-trailer-hitch-2005-subaru-outback-wagon-87446.aspx

https://www.etrailer.com/tv-install-trailer-wiring-2009-subaru-outback-118461.aspx


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 10, 2013)

It was one of E-trailers videos that I got the tip to remove the muffler instead of trying to work around it.


----------

